# Fortis B 42 official cosmo vs Omega Speedy Pro



## nikola0406

Hi everybody. I am new around here,must say nice forum. I have a huge dilema. Here in my country I can get a B 42 with full cosmo set at about 1550e, and at about 2500e Speedy Proff. Now what should I do. Is Fortis that god for that amount of cash,or is it worth to go that 1000e more for Speedy. Trust me I know everything about Speedy, but B 42 is so nice watch to me. And I don't know that much about it. Is 7750 Top grade in it or not,and does it mean anything if not. Thanks a lot in advance,chears Nikola


----------



## nikola0406

No one


----------



## heb

nikola0406 said:


> Hi everybody. I am new around here,must say nice forum. I have a huge dilema. Here in my country I can get a B 42 with full cosmo set at about 1550e, and at about 2500e Speedy Proff. Now what should I do. Is Fortis that god for that amount of cash,or is it worth to go that 1000e more for Speedy. Trust me I know everything about Speedy, but B 42 is so nice watch to me. And I don't know that much about it. Is 7750 Top grade in it or not,and does it mean anything if not. Thanks a lot in advance,chears Nikola


Hello nikola,

Over the years I've had more luck--in terms of reliability and precision--with my 7750 equipped chronographs than I've had with those with the Lemania handwound movement used by the Omega Speedmaster Professional (and the Universal Geneve "Compax"). The Lemania movement's daily rates are all over the place; at least for me.

The 7750 is not without occasional problems, that's for sure--hour counter that doesn't stop counting and hands that don't line up during reset. But on the whole, I would prefer the Fortis for my everyday wear chronograph wristwatch.

Fortis does not use Top Grade 7750 movements in their chronographs based on their gold plated, nickle balance wheels vs glycudur used in the Top grades. Does this make a difference? Absolutely. Top grade 7750 movements contain a number of component upgrades and are adjusted to finer daily rate tolerances. However, a well adjusted Standard Grade 7750 is probably more accurate than just about any non-chronometer rated, non-chronograph movement out.

Good luck,
heb

PS. I bet you will get the Speedmaster Professional.


----------



## nikola0406

Hahaha thanks, I ll try to get a Speedy but the price is a big issue, but that is the watch I want since I was 16, sooooo. I am still undecided. But Fortis is great value for that ammount of many isnt it. Thanks again


----------



## whifferdill

I love Fortis but am not a fan of the 7750 with its distinct 'wobble', though as heb says it's a very accurate movement. I also feel that the B42 range are a little over bulky and the size and weight of the Speedmaster seem 'just right'.

It's an expensive piece to be used as a daily beater but despite its quite refined looks it's a tough watch and will handle most things except diving, where the B42 will. 

I can recommend Fortis in general as excellent, quality watches, but in this case would go for the Speedmaster - a timeless classic and about as versatile as any watch you could own - a real 'one watch' kind of watch if having no day or date feature doesn't bother you.

As an alternative if you like the modern classic pilot look - the Fortis Pilot Pro Chrono or Flieger chrono, as well as the B42 Pilot Pro and Flieger, to me are much nicer than the B42 Official Cosmo range and are much less bulky.

In the nd - you should get the watch that appeals most - but do try them on, first, if you can, especially if you are edging toward the B42 as it is a hefty piece!


----------



## prajna

I'd suggest trying both watches on, and taking your time to examine all the fine details. Sometimes one detail can change your entire perception of a watch, but you don't want to be in the position of dropping a few g's on it first. 

Aesthetics (in which I'd include build quality, materials and treatment) are important, and for me personally--and probably contrary to many Fortis owners on the forum--the Speedmaster doesn't do it for me. It feels like the brand premium is too large of a percentage of the price tag, but I can see if you grew up looking at and admiring them, perhaps that matters more than anything.

The problem is even if you marry the perfect woman, you'll still always think about the wild and crazy flawed one that got away. It might be a bad analogy, and perhaps your perfect watch is the Speedy, but unlike wives, you can legally and eventually have two.

Maybe the watch you should go with first is the one that matches your personality best.


----------



## J.D.

nikola0406 said:


> but that is the watch I want since I was 16


To me, this says it all right here.


----------



## nikola0406

Thank guys a lot. I have tried them both and as someone sed B42 is a hell of a looker, but Speedy is Speedy. The only down side is 50m water ressistant it is annoing that you can't dive with watch that is qualifyed for EVA,that it have feeling of a jewel,rather than a toool. My english isn't spectacular but you know what I mean. Speedy is so high priced, but B42 is about 900e less that is not that big diference. I ll think about it yet again.


----------



## bob.satan

I have both, and it basically comes down to which one you like better at the time.

Both do similar things and tell the time well. The Fortis does offer the ability to change straps easier and nobody knows who they are.


----------



## Gould

I would go with the Fortis. I have 3, all non B-42 models, which I find too bulky. I have a 7750 Cosmo, a 5100 Cosmo and a 2836 Cosmo. The advanatge, as bob.satan says, is that no one knows a Fortis watch, thats the appeal to me. Like Sinn and Tutima, they are excellent watches that you won't see everyday.

Gould


----------



## fjelsten

heb said:


> Fortis does not use Top Grade 7750 movements in their chronographs based on their gold plated, nickle balance wheels vs glycudur used in the Top grades. Does this make a difference? Absolutely. Top grade 7750 movements contain a number of component upgrades and are adjusted to finer daily rate tolerances. However, a well adjusted Standard Grade 7750 is probably more accurate than just about any non-chronometer rated, non-chronograph movement out.


Fortis b-42 watches use elaboré grade ETAs. This can easily be verified by looking at their brochures where the mentioned expected accuracy matches the specs of elaboré grade ETA. Also, Fortis have confirmed it.


----------



## ClaesD

fjelsten said:


> Fortis b-42 watches use elaboré grade ETAs. This can easily be verified by looking at their brochures where the mentioned expected accuracy matches the specs of elaboré grade ETA. Also, Fortis have confirmed it.


I am quite sure Fortis use top grade movements in their watches, or at least they did when I bought mine two years ago. Has this changed?


----------



## prsist

You answered your own question. Omega Speedy Pro. Hold out for what you really want. Value doesn't mean happiness.


----------



## fjelsten

ClaesD said:


> ...or at least they did when I bought mine two years ago. Has this changed?


I do not know when - if at all - they've changed grade.


----------



## nikola0406

I have bought Omega Speedy Pro 3573.50.00.  at great price.


----------



## [email protected]

:-d

Nikola, post some of those beautiful pictures you have made.


----------



## nikola0406

Here they go


----------



## Il-Re

lovely watch, i think you made the right decision, enjoy it


----------



## nikola0406

Il-Re said:


> lovely watch, i think you made the right decision, enjoy it


Thank you, and it is


----------



## Brau0303

Something like this truely is a deeply personal choice, do the research, get feedback and then ask yourself - What do I want?, you will answer your own question.. Enjoy your Speedy (I used to have a pre 1965 Speedy, it was an awesome timepeice).:-!

Cheers
BR


----------



## HoustonChris

Beautiful watch, and I'm sure it will make you happy for years to come.


Love the dogtags, by the way.


----------

